# Vizsla or Weimaraner



## Noir

Hello All,

I am new to this forum, and have come seeking advice. I understand that this is a Vizsla site, but I assume that many of you have had experience with other breeds. My family is looking to heal our hearts after having put down our Yorkie "Penny" after 14 years of love. We would love to add a Weimaraner to our family, but want to make sure the breed will be a good match in our home, as I don't believe in abandoning dogs.

With that said, we are torn between the Weimaraner and the Vizsla. My family consists of my wife and three boys ages 7, 5, and 3. My children are excellent with dogs, having lived their entire life with "Penny". I had been told that while Weims are good family dogs, Vizsla's are better suited for family life.

Could you please shed some light on if you'd suggest a Weim or Vizsla knowing the family we have. Excercise and being active would not be a problem for our dog. Also our dog would be a true member of the family. Living in doors, and full access to the house.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## grahama

Hi,

well where to begin. Firstly, from my experience of both breeds, owning one and close friends having a weimy, I would say both are bonkers but Vizslas are less so. My friends weimy was 6 1/2 when circumstances forced a rehome and she was still very much a puppy, even with much training. Also Vizslas tend to be smaller sex for sex than weimys which is a reason I got one. Having said that BOTH are adorable and we have considdered having one of each  but will probably end up with two Vizslas.

Vizslas are very loyal, funny, cheeky, bright and good tempremented all in all a great family pet even with your young children.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Gidget

I agree with Graham. We owned a weimaraner which we inherited from my father- in-law. Sadly, our weimaraner passed away 5 months ago. She was beautiful, sweet, energetic, and a little neurotic. I find vizslas and weims to be very similar. To be fair, our vizsla puppy is only 4 months old and I am a first time vizsla owner. However, that being said, I am amazed already at the similarities that I see.
Both breeds are wonderful family dogs, loyal and very smart. Both love to be around their families a lot!!! We decided to get a vizsla because they are similar but we liked the size of the vizsla better--a little smaller. Our female weimaraner was 68 lbs. We're loving our little vizsla girl. She drives me crazy sometimes with all her energy but she is a joy! Good luck in your decision. Either one is a great dog!


----------



## gunnr

I think you would be equally as happy with a well bred dog from either breed. I am a little biased toward Vizslas, but Wiem's are beautiful dogs. The Vizlsa is a little smaller than the Wiem', but the temperaments seem to be similar. Both are Continental pointers, and both require a lot of exercise. Both love to be, and thrive, when they are part of the family.

I wish I could tell you one is" better" than the other, but I honestly can't.


----------



## bridget247

My husband and I have two Vizslas (a 6 year old and a 17 week old), but before we had Vizslas, he had a Weim. Both breeds have tons of energy and they love to be around their family. He found his weim to be a little more neurotic than our vizslas . . . he had a lot of separation anxiety issues with her. Still, he lights up when he talks about her.

Personally, I am in love with Vizslas, and we are on the every 6 years plan - every 6 years, we will add a new Vizslas to the family.


----------



## gunnr

bridget247 said:


> Personally, I am in love with Vizslas, and we are on the every 6 years plan - every 6 years, we will add a new Vizslas to the family.


 I like that plan!  
I have a 2 1/2 year old and a 1 1/2 year old V, so if I could add a new one every 6 years I'd have 4 at one time. I think I'd eventually reach critical mass, and chaos would reign, but it would be fun.


----------



## bridget247

Gunnr: Go for it! We are hoping to have three in six years (provided our six year old, Ajax, hangs around). Chaos would surely reign, but we have never had this much fun! Our old man has become young again with the introduction of his little sister, Willow. She bosses him around but he has tolerated her puppy bursts of energy really well


----------



## Chaplin

Dear Noir,
I have experience with both breed. I have a weimaraner at the present but before I had Hungarian vizsla. My son says our vizsla was his best thing in his life (of course he loves the weimaraner too). Vizsla is the perfect family dog.
I think the main difference between the two breeds: the temperament. Weim owner has to be stronger, if not the dog will be the alfa in the family very quickly.
Weimaraners are workaholic dogs more than vizslas but both needs to have a very agile owner to tire them.
Also a difference that the weimaraners are good protection dogs. If I leave my son alone at home, I know he is safe because my weimy take care of him.
Hope you'll find your dog soon. 
Regards,
Viktoria


----------



## vizslandobes

My experience with weims (in both a veterinary clinic setting, shelters, and as an "aunt" to one) has been they are more neurotic and high strung than the V's. They are also bigger, and so *possibly* a V is less likely to knock down a young child.

My experience with both is that the V's have a better "off" button than the weims to. That is, when they come in the V's are better about lying down and snuggling than the weims.

"Fritz", my "nephew" does not EVERY cuddle. He is flighty and they have not been able to train him, except to come. He is sweet....when he wants to be. He can't be coerced to come and snuggle.

In a clinic setting the V's are more calm in the office. They tend to relax and find comfort in any setting. The weims are a nervous mess.

That is just in MY experience, and by no means is the be all end all of the difference (or lack of ) in V's and weims.

Good luck in your search for the right puppy!


----------

